# Brewlab Yeast Bulk Buy



## haysie (26/9/10)

Am interested in the feedback from all the members who purchased from Wolfys` BB.

Have you used it? did you go with the Brewlabs 300ml starter? Attentuation? Most importantly the beer?

I have the Burton1 on the stirrer now. I thought 300 ml from a slant was risky and went 150 ml, it looks n smells healthy and will step it up tomorrow night.


----------



## Golani51 (26/9/10)

Haysie:

Where did you pick up a stirrer?

R


----------



## haysie (28/9/10)

Golani51 said:


> Haysie:
> 
> Where did you pick up a stirrer?
> 
> R




Homemade jobbie, Computer fan, 4.5v phone charger for the 2ltr vessel, 9v for the 5 ltr, couple of magnets. Thats it!

My Burton1 was stepped from about 180ml to 1000 and its gone off like a cracker. Looks a true top cropper that may require attention to headspace.


----------



## Wolfy (28/9/10)

haysie said:


> Have you used it? did you go with the Brewlabs 300ml starter? Attentuation? Most importantly the beer?


I started a thread about Brewlab here: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=46832 before the Bulk Buy was arranged. (_Yeast stuff is all over the place on the forums so it's easy to miss_).
I think I had a sample of the Mild I brewed with Thames Valley 2 (BL 1508) on the weekend, just forgot to open it - was not 'weird' enough to share. 


Golani51 said:


> Where did you pick up a stirrer?


There is an epic 36 page thread with lots of info here: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...?showtopic=5191
Now that you can buy speed-controlled computer fans at most PC-shops all you need is a few magnets, a power-adapter and something to mount it on.
Very cheap/easy.


----------



## haysie (28/9/10)

I hear ya Wolfy. Oops, I`ll revisit in another 2-3 days and see what I miss :blink: 

Seriously the yeast threads as you say are everywhere, yeah I missed it. Just another one huh :unsure:

edit, yeah i did read that thread, its just noise! whats the number refer to bl1508? Should have a name as well.


----------

